# E3 visa - change jobs



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone changed jobs whilst in the US on an E-3 visa?

What process did you go through?

We are receiving very mixed opinions on this and it's dependent on whether we take this new role (and move states).

Wanting to know if you were able to navigate this whilst in the US and how long it took? Or if you left the country - where did you go, did your dependents have to go with you, how long did it take?

Thanks.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

sunflowers02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone changed jobs whilst in the US on an E-3 visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi,

Following this thread. I know this is a very old thread, any replies to this is appreciated


----------

